# Malgré reglages, ma frappe clavier double les e



## Alexandre (10 Janvier 2004)

Suis-je le seul à avoir un Imac 20 pouces dont le clavier double les e, les a eet parfois les s, quel que soit les reglages de frappe clavier (leent, rapide, répétitions de touche) dans les préférences ?


----------



## myckmack (10 Janvier 2004)

As-tu la possibilité de brancher un autre clavier ?


----------



## Alexandre (10 Janvier 2004)

Non, pas pour le moment, mais c'est évidement le meilleur test à faire.
Cela dit, j'ai eu le même problème avec un portable G3 (pismo) : si ça se trouve, c'est moi qui tape trop vite!!!!


----------

